# Program notes and analysis



## DeanS (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm relatively new to learning the various forms and ways to listen to Classical. I have one book on recommendation and I also print out various articles where there is a walkthrough guide to the piece I'm listening to. 

I was wondering, however, has anyone got a resource I can use, online or in print?

I like to know the form the piece is written in and what to look out for, mostly.

Thanks.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There are so many great resources. Hard to know where to start. But maybe Michael Steinberg is a good place.














He also wrote on on choral music.

David Hurwitz has also written several excellent books, although he can be a divisive figure. Just a few:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

DeanS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm relatively new to learning the various forms and ways to listen to Classical. I have one book on recommendation and I also print out various articles where there is a walkthrough guide to the piece I'm listening to.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum.
And all the best to you as you begin a great adventure, a journey I've enjoyed with a passion for over half a century. The journey is life altering, and I can sing, along with Edith Piaf, "Non, je ne regrette rien". Unlike Edith, however, I would rather spend my money on new recording discs or stereo equipment than on the latest automobile.

As already mentioned, there are so many sources for the information you seek. I grew up reading sleeve notes on record jackets, back in the day when that was the way to acquire new and unfamiliar music. Fortunately CDs have maintained sleeve notes, and I have many of these with good information. (I can't speak for downloads.)

Of course, there are many many books. Chances are the local library shelves will never be empty of the books on Classical Music. In my experience, few ever check these out.

But I want to mention one recording series on CD that has proved quite informative. It's called the Musically Speaking series and it was hosted by conductor Gerard Schwarz. Schwarz takes on the great classics in performances on one disc and his spoken analysis on another.

Here's a video of Schwarz discussing the great Ninth Symphony "From the New World" by Antonin Dvorak:






This is similar to what you get with the Musically Speaking series, without the video, of course. But you might look online for similar videos. Perhaps Schwarz has more.

Here's a link to the Musically Speaking series at Discogs: https://www.discogs.com/label/1000732-Musically-Speaking-The-Great-Works-Collection

I have quite a few of these discs, which are likely no longer available new, but can be purchased, often relatively inexpensively, from sellers at Discogs. You might try a few with works that prove most interesting to you.

Enjoy the Schwarz discussion of Dvorak's Ninth. The symphony is one that should become part of your musical vocabulary.

And, again, welcome to the Forum.

Oh ... and don't overlook the possibility of just asking for some information or opinions about a work you may be interested in. I'm sure someone here will respond. There are many fine voices here, well-informed in all aspects of music. I learn something everyday I visit this Forum. I'm sure you will, too.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I second the Steinberg recommendation. His books' distant progenitors are the Essays in Musical Analysis by Donald Frances Tovey from the early 20th c. (available in three Penguin paperbacks). Liner notes are also a good resource.


----------

